# IDE-Festplatten Passwort



## fred31 (21. Mai 2005)

Hi,

 man kann IDE-Festplatten mit Passwörter versehen (und zwar ALLE Festplatten Hardwarenah). Leider unterstützt mein BIOS die Funktion zum Passwortsetzen nicht.

 Frage: kennt jmd. eine Software, mit der man das ganz prima und easy über Windows machen kann?


----------



## Alex Duschek (21. Mai 2005)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials158198.html&highlight=passwort+ordner

Vielleicht hilfts ja


----------



## chmee (21. Mai 2005)

http://www.heise.de/ct/05/09/183/ durchlesen 

Auf der aktuellen c't CD sind ATA-Programme für Win drauf..

mfg chmee


----------



## fred31 (21. Mai 2005)

@Alex: Danke - aber ich wollte das wirklich Hardware nah machen.

 @chmee: Jap, genau das wollte ich (für alle interessierten - 
 Artikel: http://www.heise.de/ct/05/08/172/default.shtml 
 Downloads: http://www.heise.de/ct/ftp/projekte/atasecurity/ )

 Problem: die boot-cd will nicht booten (kA warum), und mit dem Download für Windows (WinAAM) kann man kein Passwort setzen, sondern nur die Parameter auslesen bzw. verhindern, dass in der aktuellen Session ein Passwort gesetzt wird.


----------

